# i could cry....



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

....because they are so cute together!:001_wub:

i know i post a ridiculous amount of pics of my 2, but everytime i take a pic they seem to be more adorable still!!

so here's the latest - the last couple taken tonight, so they're 'hot off the press' lol  

p.s - the first pic is Tilly watching a meercat programme - she loved it! lol
and also - could you tell me what you think of Tillys coat? it seems to be fluffy and 'downy', but not officially long hair. it's also white hair when you part it - very confusing! her mummy was all white, so could this be something to do with it? any insight would be welcome


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww shes doing so well!  I read about the neutering, how much does she weigh? As remember we neuter kittens so they are normally 1KG - 1.3KG when neutered which is more than big enough! 

you can see her tabby markings underneath which is totally normal as she gets bigger this will disapear, All cats have that underneath but its masked by what ever they are, Im tired so Im not explaining it very well lol, but it looks normal to me  x


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

aww thanks TB - i appreciate your imput - haven't weighed her for about a week, but she was about that. unfortunately my vets seem a bit reluctant to spay until they're a bit older/bigger. i can wait as she's not at risk from Freddy (he's healing well lol), and they're both indoors for a good while longer as yet.

i showed the OH your beautiful Bengals earlier, doing my best 'puss in boots' eyes.....he said nothing and looked away!

think it's still a 'no' lol x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catlover0581 said:


> aww thanks TB - i appreciate your imput - haven't weighed her for about a week, but she was about that. unfortunately my vets seem a bit reluctant to spay until they're a bit older/bigger. i can wait as she's not at risk from Freddy (he's healing well lol), and they're both indoors for a good while longer as yet.
> 
> i showed the OH your beautiful Bengals earlier, doing my best 'puss in boots' eyes.....he said nothing and looked away!
> 
> think it's still a 'no' lol x


I understand why, she was so young when you got her, Id leave her a bit let her recover and de-stress, shes in good paws with you!  glad your boys done! So much nicer when they are done trust me lol!!

haha!! The eyes always work! He must have some sort of new man power trick that we dont know about yet to avoid it ... hmmm!! :laugh:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> I understand why, she was so young when you got her, Id leave her a bit let her recover and de-stress, shes in good paws with you!  glad your boys done! So much nicer when they are done trust me lol!!
> 
> haha!! The eyes always work! He must have some sort of new man power trick that we dont know about yet to avoid it ... hmmm!! :laugh:


the last male cat i had was when i was 10 for 16 years...Oscar was a beautie!!  he was such a soppy old thing, and used to sleep in my bed with his head on my pillow - i obviously have cat friendly pillows as Freddy does the same lol

i'll grind him down one day - then i'll be calling you up for a visit! :ihih:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha :laugh: always start with their fav meal, when they are full and cant move... bring it up then haha :laugh: :devil:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

White hair at the base would make Tilly a black smoke! :thumbup1:

Treacle's coat is very soft and thick too, and still getting thicker and longer!! Even though he's also a shorthair!! They look so cute together! My 2 boys were cuddled up last night on their radiator bed, and Treacle was using Jumpy's tummy as a pillow... well it is rather round!! :biggrin:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> White hair at the base would make Tilly a black smoke! :thumbup1:
> 
> Treacle's coat is very soft and thick too, and still getting thicker and longer!! Even though he's also a shorthair!! They look so cute together! My 2 boys were cuddled up last night on their radiator bed, and Treacle was using Jumpy's tummy as a pillow... well it is rather round!! :biggrin:


right, i'm now going to see if i can interupt their play session in the dinningroom, and get some close pics of her coat

watch this space.............


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

it didn't go down too well....Tilly was not loving her 'photo shoot' lol

here's a few pics i took just now - i tried to get it to focus really close, but wasn't having much joy :/


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She's not a black smoke - just still got her kitten coat. Black smoke coming up . . . very different as you can see. As TB says the tabby markings will fade as she grows and the 'brown' look will also deepen to a better black.







long haired


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

short haired


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yep def not a smokey oakey lol  but a cutie wutie lol


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

awwww what cute little smokeys!!

it doesn't bother me what she ends up having - i love her just the same  it was just puzzling as i have never had a kitten with a coat like it


thanks for all your imput - i shall wait for her black shiny coat to break through the browny colour  regardless of her colour, she's still going to be a calamity jane lol x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catlover0581 said:


> awwww what cute little smokeys!!
> 
> it doesn't bother me what she ends up having - i love her just the same  it was just puzzling as i have never had a kitten with a coat like it
> 
> thanks for all your imput - i shall wait for her black shiny coat to break through the browny colour  regardless of her colour, she's still going to be a calamity jane lol x


As spid said its just a kitten coat, its like guard hairs, they just disapear.

Whats this about a new cat! A bengal or ragdoll or persian... :laugh: You gota go for the raggie...


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

in a beautiful world i would have one of each! lol

sadly no new cat on the horizon yet....but to be fair i have enough with my ginger ninja and black devil


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely pics  They are both gorgeous :001_wub:







:001_wub:







And Freddy even smiles when he's sleeping 

Is that your son? He's a handsome young man


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

aww thanks - yes, that's my eldest- he didn't realise i took the pic or he would've pulled a face lol


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

beautiful pictures


----------

